
Ubuntu to Abandon Unity 8, Switch Back to Gnome - dbcooper
http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Dropping-Unity
======
flurdy
Better url for this story: [https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-
ubuntu-for-cl...](https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-
cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/)

~~~
flurdy
Which would be a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14043631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14043631)

------
caio1982
Dang or other moderator, could we merge this with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14043631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14043631)
please? It was submitted earlier and points to the source.

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've moved most of the comments there.

~~~
hollerith
I don't care whether you move comments about, but if this story ("Ubuntu to
Abandon Unity 8, Switch Back to Gnome") had been marked as a dupe a little
earlier, then I would probably have passed over a story titled "Growing Ubuntu
for Cloud and IoT, Rather Than Phone and Convergence" even though I consider
Ubuntu's abandonment of Unity to be big news.

------
Zigurd
A wise and decisive decision. Unity did not revolutionize Linux desktop
usability, and the phone business was never within reach. Stop trying to make
happen what you can't make happen.

